# Fairway Dodger



## mcbroon (May 20, 2015)

I know this is covered in the other thread but I feel like Karen deserves a thread of her own.

Looks like she has shot +1 74 today to finish in a tie for 4th in the qualifying stages of the Scottish Ladies Amateur Championship and qualify for the knockout stages with 10 shots to spare.

Brilliant golf, FD, well played and good luck in the knockouts :clap:


----------



## Farneyman (May 20, 2015)

Super shooting Karen. Well done.


----------



## Break90 (May 20, 2015)

Top shooting, good luck in the knockout stages
 :clap: :cheers::clap:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 20, 2015)

That is fantastic news. Well played madam. Now to go on and win the knockout. +1 in those conditions is great golf


----------



## One Planer (May 20, 2015)

Great round Karen. 

Very well played :cheers:


----------



## louise_a (May 20, 2015)

Great stuff, well played Karen!


----------



## AmandaJR (May 20, 2015)

Just such impressive golf - truly. Well done Karen and good luck with the knockout stages. Not that you need luck playing such great golf but hey a little extra of the good stuff never hurts.

To shoot 3 over par over 36 holes, on an away course and in such company/nerves of competition - hugely, hugely impressed!


----------



## patricks148 (May 20, 2015)

Well done that girl.:thup:

is this a scratch even K, if so very impressive:clap:


----------



## bluewolf (May 20, 2015)

Meh, you didn't look that impressive when I beat you at Gainsborough....:rofl:

Well done Karen.. I knew you had it in you :thup:


----------



## garyinderry (May 20, 2015)

Awesome performance :thup:


----------



## Karl102 (May 20, 2015)

Top bombing Karen!!! Very well played!!!!


----------



## Imurg (May 20, 2015)

Fantastic - i guess Tiger will need a piccy for the next forum page of the magazine!!
Super scoring Kaz!


----------



## Jimaroid (May 20, 2015)

Great score, well played!


----------



## bobmac (May 20, 2015)

AmandaJR said:



			Just such impressive golf - truly. Well done Karen and good luck with the knockout stages. Not that you need luck playing such great golf but hey a little extra of the good stuff never hurts.

To shoot 3 over par over 36 holes, on an away course and in such company/nerves of competition - hugely, hugely impressed!
		
Click to expand...

Who's next I wonder 

Well played Karen, awesome


----------



## upsidedown (May 20, 2015)

Awesome golf FD well done :clap:


----------



## NWJocko (May 20, 2015)

Great news Karen, chuffed for you :clap: :cheers:

That is a proper standard of golf, superb stuff :thup:


----------



## fundy (May 20, 2015)

Great stuff FD, vwp, good luck in the KO stages


----------



## rickg (May 20, 2015)

Well played Karen, that's awesome!! Another nice cut as well!
Good luck in the K/O's :thup:


----------



## Stuart_C (May 20, 2015)

Great golf Kaz, all that hard work starting to pay off. Fantastic.


----------



## AmandaJR (May 20, 2015)

bobmac said:



			Who's next I wonder 

Well played Karen, awesome
		
Click to expand...

How I wish Bob. Consistently inconsistent sums it up...can't afford to keep throwing a double or two in the mix!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 20, 2015)

Very well played - superb performance


----------



## Region3 (May 20, 2015)

Awesome stuff FD, seriously good playing. :thup:


----------



## Stuey01 (May 20, 2015)

Proper golf!
Well played.


----------



## IanG (May 20, 2015)

well done, great progress in the last 12 months !


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 20, 2015)

Fabulous golf Karen
So pleased for you and so well deserved


----------



## chrisd (May 20, 2015)

Great play Karen!!


----------



## farfaeforfar (May 20, 2015)

Some good shooting there!

Well done and keep it going/grinding!


----------



## FairwayDodger (May 20, 2015)

Thanks everyone, honoured to get my own thread! 

Not sure what to say other than that I have massively overachieved so far this week. Today I played really well tee to green. The long game has really clicked... I hit 17 GIR so to finish 1 over just shows how badly I putted.

Oh and I even won a trophy for the best net aggregate in qualifying! But obviously it's all about scratch golf really. 

Into the match play tomorrow and anything can happen, I suppose, but I am a massive underdog. Would be nice to progress through a round or two if I can....


----------



## pokerjoke (May 20, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			Thanks everyone, honoured to get my own thread! 

Not sure what to say other than that I have massively overachieved so far this week. Today I played really well tee to green. The long game has really clicked... I hit 17 GIR so to finish 1 over just shows how badly I putted.

Oh and I even won a trophy for the best net aggregate in qualifying! But obviously it's all about scratch golf really. 

Into the match play tomorrow and anything can happen, I suppose, but I am a massive underdog. Would be nice to progress through a round or two if I can....
		
Click to expand...

You will the forum has faith and will drag you thru.
Good luck and enjoy.


----------



## Curls (May 20, 2015)

Wow - top bombing!!!!! Well done


----------



## duncan mackie (May 20, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			Thanks everyone, honoured to get my own thread! 

Not sure what to say other than that I have massively overachieved so far this week. Today I played really well tee to green. The long game has really clicked... I hit 17 GIR so to finish 1 over just shows how badly I putted.

Oh and I even won a trophy for the best net aggregate in qualifying! But obviously it's all about scratch golf really. 

Into the match play tomorrow and anything can happen, I suppose, but I am a massive underdog. Would be nice to progress through a round or two if I can....
		
Click to expand...

Last week you were a massive underdog - right now you are a contender!

Enjoy it going forwards


----------



## AmandaJR (May 20, 2015)

duncan mackie said:



			Last week you were a massive underdog - right now you are a contender!

Enjoy it going forwards
		
Click to expand...

This - 100%...they aint saying "Karen who?" anymore! Go get some scalps girl


----------



## Region3 (May 20, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			Not sure what to say other than that I have massively overachieved so far this week
		
Click to expand...

Please don't think like this Karen. You may have exceeded your expectations, but you are not overachieving.

Without wanting to sound like a stuck rotella record, but no doubt will fail....

This is you, what you are capable of. The only person capable of stopping you playing golf this good is you, so there's no reason why it can't continue.
You just need to "stay out of your own way".

If a previous post above is right and you qualified 4th, and assuming the ko stages are seeded, you scored better than everyone you might play until the semi final.

Good luck, go get 'em!

ne:


----------



## Foxholer (May 20, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			Thanks everyone, honoured to get my own thread! 

Not sure what to say other than that I have massively overachieved so far this week. Today I played really well tee to green. The long game has really clicked... I hit 17 GIR so to finish 1 over just shows how badly I putted.

Oh and I even won a trophy for the best net aggregate in qualifying! But obviously it's all about scratch golf really. 

Into the match play tomorrow and anything can happen, I suppose, but I am a massive underdog. Would be nice to progress through a round or two if I can....
		
Click to expand...

Really well done! :clap:

Now relax and enjoy the knockouts. Have no fear! You know you can do it!


----------



## Simbo (May 20, 2015)

Well done that's great scoring, been blowing a hurricane up here for weeks now so even more impressive!!


----------



## FairwayDodger (May 20, 2015)

Region3 said:



			Please don't think like this Karen. You may have exceeded your expectations, but you are not overachieving.

Without wanting to sound like a stuck rotella record, but no doubt will fail....

This is you, what you are capable of. The only person capable of stopping you playing golf this good is you, so there's no reason why it can't continue.
You just need to "stay out of your own way".

If a previous post above is right and you qualified 4th, and assuming the ko stages are seeded, you scored better than everyone you might play until the semi final.

Good luck, go get 'em!

ne:
		
Click to expand...

Sound advice... I actually think I can play like that tee to green again but surely must putt better so I think that's positive!

I was tied 4th but am 5th qualifier, on count back, I guess.


----------



## North Mimms (May 20, 2015)

Great golf! 
Just imagine your GM gallery applauding every shot tomorrow!


----------



## IainP (May 20, 2015)

Lots of +1s to previous posts.

Course must suit your eye, so go and do it again.


Also well done mcbroon for starting the thread.


----------



## North Mimms (May 20, 2015)

Keep hitting it like a girl!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 20, 2015)

Happy to admit that I feel proud of you Kaz - seems we all do and you should now go out and smash them up again :thup:


----------



## Crow (May 20, 2015)

Very well done FD, and fully deserved for all the hard work you've put in over the last year or so.

Play well in the KO, you've got the game!


----------



## Val (May 20, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			Thanks everyone, honoured to get my own thread! 

Not sure what to say other than that I have massively overachieved so far this week. Today I played really well tee to green. The long game has really clicked... I hit 17 GIR so to finish 1 over just shows how badly I putted.

Oh and I even won a trophy for the best net aggregate in qualifying! But obviously it's all about scratch golf really. 

Into the match play tomorrow and anything can happen, I suppose, but I am a massive underdog. Would be nice to progress through a round or two if I can....
		
Click to expand...

Well done champ, polar opposite from the golf you displayed yon day we played at Craigielaw when swing changes were playing havoc.

Best of luck pal, play your own game and im sure you'll get it done


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 20, 2015)

Go on champ. Nothing to fear now. You've done the hard bit and now its one on one, let your talent shine and take some scalps and go all the way


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (May 20, 2015)

Well done partner  :thup:


----------



## groundskeeperwilly (May 20, 2015)

Great stuff - good luck for the rest!


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 20, 2015)

Go get em, Kaz.

Where you are now, is where you belong.:thup:


----------



## Foliage Finder (May 20, 2015)

Congratulations! Best of luck for progression through the next stages.


----------



## Hobbit (May 20, 2015)

Great knock FD. Best of luck in the k'outs.


----------



## toyboy54 (May 20, 2015)

tremendous going and great scoring,hope you can keep not only the golf but also the nerves under control.
Don,t set the bar too high and you may surprise yourself even further....go girl!!!!!

Jimbo


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 20, 2015)

Congratulations, good luck tomorrow&#9971;&#65039;


----------



## FairwayDodger (May 21, 2015)

Val said:



			Well done champ, polar opposite from the golf you displayed yon day we played at Craigielaw when swing changes were playing havoc.

Best of luck pal, play your own game and im sure you'll get it done
		
Click to expand...

Aye, I was struggling with it that day. Fairly big changes though so I was telling myself it was a step back to take two forward. Still battling the lefts a bit but nothing as bad as then!


----------



## FairwayDodger (May 21, 2015)

Hickory_Hacker said:



			Well done partner  :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Looks like we might be giving another shot in the next round....


----------



## bobmac (May 21, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			Looks like we might be giving another shot in the next round.... 

Click to expand...

3.4?
Clever girl. 
Go and have fun  :thup:


----------



## Smiffy (May 21, 2015)

Very well played.
:thup::thup::thup:


----------



## backwoodsman (May 21, 2015)

Impressive stuff. Well done indeed.

As to overachieved; cobblers. No-one plays golf better than they are able. It's in you. Go get 'em.


----------



## Slab (May 21, 2015)

We know someone famous 

Congrats & very well done


----------



## chellie (May 21, 2015)

Fantastic golf Karen:clap:Good Luck for the next stage.


----------



## Hacker Khan (May 21, 2015)

Best of luck from a fellow feminist


----------



## HDID Kenny (May 21, 2015)

Very well played Karen & best of luck for the knockout.


----------



## needmoreclub (May 21, 2015)

Well done FD, have been watching your journey since your swing changes. Hat's off to you for digging in when it wasn't going well, but look what you've achieved. Just remember, you're where you are today because you ARE GOOD ENOUGH, not because you've over achieved.


----------



## Doh (May 21, 2015)

Top Job Karen very well done and good luck.


----------



## Spear-Chucker (May 21, 2015)

Great golf.. nice when hard work pays off and a breakthrough is made. Firmly believe these things are a glimpse of our true potential - imagine what's to come


----------



## Sweep (May 21, 2015)

Brilliant!


----------



## Doon frae Troon (May 21, 2015)

Well done Karen, good luck today.

Link for those interested.........http://ercn86.gilliankirkwood.co.uk/


----------



## Val (May 21, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			Aye, I was struggling with it that day. Fairly big changes though so I was telling myself it was a step back to take two forward. Still battling the lefts a bit but nothing as bad as then!
		
Click to expand...

You fought with yourself that day, great to see end results coming through.


----------



## DCB (May 21, 2015)

Well played. Keep it going in the Matchplay


----------



## Wayman (May 21, 2015)

Keep going karen
seen you won 1 up this morning


----------



## IanG (May 21, 2015)

:whoo:Go girl.... last 16 :whoo:    

Hope you enjoyed playing in the qualifying with young Clara Young from our gaff.


----------



## NWJocko (May 21, 2015)

IanG said:



			:whoo:Go girl.... last 16 :whoo:    

Hope you enjoyed playing in the qualifying with young Clara Young from our gaff.
		
Click to expand...

Great stuff again Karen, keep it going :thup:

Where are you guys following the scores? Can only see the first 2 round scores on SLGU website.....


----------



## bobmac (May 21, 2015)

NWJocko said:



			Great stuff again Karen, keep it going :thup:

Where are you guys following the scores? Can only see the first 2 round scores on SLGU website.....
		
Click to expand...

http://ercn86.gilliankirkwood.co.uk/2015/05/101st-scottish-womens-amateur_21.html


----------



## bobmac (May 21, 2015)

I wonder if she'll still talk to us when she's famous


----------



## NWJocko (May 21, 2015)

bobmac said:



http://ercn86.gilliankirkwood.co.uk/2015/05/101st-scottish-womens-amateur_21.html

Click to expand...

Cheers Bob :thup:


----------



## IanG (May 21, 2015)

2&1 win -  Kaz is on fire - top 8  ! :cheers:


----------



## JohnnyDee (May 21, 2015)

Don't know her - but the very best of luck to a fellow former.


----------



## Region3 (May 21, 2015)

IanG said:



			2&1 win -  Kaz is on fire - top 8  ! :cheers:
		
Click to expand...

That's awesome. Looking forward to hearing about it later!

:clap:


----------



## Crow (May 21, 2015)

Another great day's play!


----------



## Stuart_C (May 21, 2015)

IanG said:



			2&1 win -  Kaz is on fire - top 8  ! :cheers:
		
Click to expand...

Well in Kaz another great win!!


----------



## Oddsocks (May 21, 2015)

Got get em girl! :thup:


----------



## ruff-driver (May 21, 2015)

well done :thup:


----------



## MashieNiblick (May 21, 2015)

Hugely impressive. Well done indeed.


----------



## FairwayDodger (May 21, 2015)

Hi everyone, thanks again for all the good wishes. I'm a bit spaced out tonight after two tough matches against a couple of very good players. 

It's been an amazing week and it's not over yet! &#128512;&#9971;&#65039;


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 21, 2015)

Amazing Kaz - stunning golf :thup:

Keep smashing them up :thup:


----------



## bobmac (May 21, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			I'm a bit spaced out tonight after two tough matches against *a couple of very good players. *

Click to expand...

Not as good as you obviously :thup:


----------



## richart (May 21, 2015)

Well done Karen. Held your nerve in two tight games ? good luck tomorrow.:thup:


----------



## FairwayDodger (May 21, 2015)

bobmac said:



			Not as good as you obviously :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I wouldn't say that! Maybe just not as good today?


----------



## FairwayDodger (May 21, 2015)

richart said:



			Well done Karen. Held your nerve in two tight games ? good luck tomorrow.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Definitely! I was three up this morning but my opponent played really well to square things up by 17. I managed to win ugly on the 18th which was a bit of a brute of a par 5 into the wind today.

In contrast, I was three down after four holes in the afternoon match (3 pars and a bogey for me, par, 2 birdies and an eagle for her!) but turned it around. I holed a 15-20 foot putt for a half on 16 to stay 1 up and then an 8 footer to win the match on 17.

Nervy stuff, very impressed with the golf from my opponents today but some decent stuff from me too!


----------



## Stuart_C (May 21, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			Definitely! I was three up this morning but my opponent played really well to square things up by 17. I managed to win ugly on the 18th which was a bit of a brute of a par 5 into the wind today.

In contrast, I was three down after four holes in the afternoon match (3 pars and a bogey for me, par, 2 birdies and an eagle for her!) but turned it around. I holed a 15-20 foot putt for a half on 16 to stay 1 up and then an 8 footer to win the match on 17.

Nervy stuff, very impressed with the golf from my opponents today but some decent stuff from me too!
		
Click to expand...


Great stuff Kaz, that's the beauty about match play golf even when you're down you'rd still in with a chance. Love it.

Good luck tomorrow!!


----------



## AmandaJR (May 21, 2015)

Keep going Karen. Sounds like you have exactly the right attitude to keep winning - admire their golf...then beat them


----------



## PuttPuttSteve (May 21, 2015)

Go Girl  .  .  .  .  and keep on going!  This was not a freak event. It was a demonstration of how good you are, so no negative thoughts.


----------



## fundy (May 21, 2015)

great stuff again FD, keep it going tomorrow


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 21, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			I wouldn't say that! Maybe just not as good today?
		
Click to expand...

Well that's the only time it counts; if they're better than you tomorrow it doesn't matter because you've already dumped them out!  Keep doing what you're doing because it's obviously working, good luck.


----------



## mchacker (May 21, 2015)

Fantastic Karen, best of luck tomorrow:thup:


----------



## bladeplayer (May 21, 2015)

Just keep doing what ur doing , give it ur best and what will be will be , no regrets onward & upwards 


Go Girl :thup:


----------



## chellie (May 21, 2015)

Fantastic again Karen:clap:


----------



## virtuocity (May 21, 2015)

Strange that after all these years we might have found someone on here who is actually quite good at golf.


----------



## Stuart_C (May 21, 2015)

virtuocity said:



			Strange that after all these years we might have found someone on here who is actually quite good at golf.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah everybody else just talks a good game


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 21, 2015)

Good luck tomorrow, Kaz.

Actually, sod luck - you've got the talent.:thup:


----------



## adiemel (May 21, 2015)

well done. Keep going


----------



## upsidedown (May 21, 2015)

Well done FD go get them tomorrow


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 21, 2015)

Great going FD.  Good luck tomorrow.


----------



## IanG (May 21, 2015)

Karen is no doubt too modest to mention this but with a bit of stalking on the SLGA website (I'm stuck in an airport :-( ) I see her opponent of this afternoon plays off +1.1. Quite a scalp - coiffured of course 

Now you know you can beat anyone in the field on your day.

Good luck tomorrow.


----------



## Farneyman (May 21, 2015)

Great play Karen and all the best again for tomorrow. :thup:


----------



## bluewolf (May 21, 2015)

Will be following with interest Karen. You're doing yourself proud.. :thup:


----------



## rickg (May 22, 2015)

Just back from Hillside and this was the only thread I was interested in catching up on....brilliant work Kaz, good luck again today!


----------



## FairwayDodger (May 22, 2015)

Hi folks, I'll have more to say later but the news I am oot after losing 3&2 this morning. Heading back to Edinburgh now but wanted to update you all and say thanks for all the support this week, it's been amazing!


----------



## fundy (May 22, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			Hi folks, I'll have more to say later but the news I am oot after losing 3&2 this morning. Heading back to Edinburgh now but wanted to update you all and say thanks for all the support this week, it's been amazing!
		
Click to expand...

Great effort FD, amaxing performance to get so far in such a tough competition, vwp


----------



## patricks148 (May 22, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			Hi folks, I'll have more to say later but the news I am oot after losing 3&2 this morning. Heading back to Edinburgh now but wanted to update you all and say thanks for all the support this week, it's been amazing!
		
Click to expand...

well done though Kaz, was it a scratch comp?


----------



## IanG (May 22, 2015)

Well done, a week like this will do wonders for your competition play.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 22, 2015)

Brilliant performance, been good watching out for the updates!


----------



## backwoodsman (May 22, 2015)

Karen - a fantastic achievement to get to the quarter's. You can be justifiably proud of yourself.


----------



## AmandaJR (May 22, 2015)

Like Rick this is the first place I came to check when home from golf and logging on!

Karen - seriously amazing golf this week and you should be so proud of yourself. Someone mentioned "proper golf" and you're playing that and more besides...


----------



## FairwayDodger (May 22, 2015)

patricks148 said:



			well done though Kaz, was it a scratch comp?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, it's a scratch competition. There are a few handicap prizes for the qualifying rounds ( one of which I won  ) but the qualifying places and match play are all scratch.


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 22, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			Yes, it's a scratch competition. There are a few handicap prizes for the qualifying rounds ( one of which I won  ) but the qualifying places and match play are all scratch.
		
Click to expand...

Well done anyway, Kaz. You should be proud. :thup:


----------



## adiemel (May 22, 2015)

Like others have said this has been one of the first threads I look at. Have been reading the updates. You should be very proud of your achievements this week. Very well played.


----------



## bobmac (May 22, 2015)

An invaluable experience you'll be able to draw on in the years to come.
You belong now, well played.
Tired?


----------



## mcbroon (May 22, 2015)

Great performance FD, well played indeed :clap:


----------



## cookelad (May 22, 2015)

Tied 5th in Scotland, not a lot to be upset with there! 

Well played, whatever those swing changes were they must be paying off now!


----------



## Keeno (May 22, 2015)

virtuocity said:



			Strange that after all these years we might have found someone on here who is actually quite good at golf.
		
Click to expand...

  This fair made me chuckle!!


----------



## Keeno (May 22, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			Hi folks, I'll have more to say later but the news I am oot after losing 3&2 this morning. Heading back to Edinburgh now but wanted to update you all and say thanks for all the support this week, it's been amazing!
		
Click to expand...

Great effort Kaz,,, impressive stuff indeed


----------



## FairwayDodger (May 22, 2015)

bobmac said:



			An invaluable experience you'll be able to draw on in the years to come.
You belong now, well played.
Tired? 

Click to expand...

Knackered!

Golf club championship qualifying tomorrow, 7.30 on the tee, lol!!


----------



## Val (May 22, 2015)

We have someone playing more competitive golf than Rick, there's a first :rofl:


----------



## Wayman (May 22, 2015)

Well done Karen still a great achievement


----------



## Farneyman (May 22, 2015)

Best of luck in the clubby tomorrow! Great showing this week.


----------



## Hobbit (May 22, 2015)

Take heart from a fantastic, consistent performance against Scotland's best. As Bob said, you're in that group now. Well done


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 22, 2015)

Wonderful achievement - feel very proud of your stunning play


----------



## patricks148 (May 22, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			Yes, it's a scratch competition. There are a few handicap prizes for the qualifying rounds ( one of which I won  ) but the qualifying places and match play are all scratch.
		
Click to expand...

I did notice a couple if 15 handicaps in the competitor list


----------



## Crow (May 22, 2015)

Really well done, Quarterfinal in such a strong field was a great achievement.


----------



## louise_a (May 22, 2015)

Great Effort Karen, you should be proud of it.

I didn't log on to this thread first when I came home, I went to look at the website someone had posted earlier in the thread to get the result.


----------



## richart (May 22, 2015)

Well played Karen.

I can see you getting down close to scratch.:thup:


----------



## upsidedown (May 22, 2015)

Well done FD an awesome performance


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 22, 2015)

Super effort Karen. Only just catching up after Hillside so sorry I missed your efforts. One of the top golfers in Scotland after that week so be proud of what you've done and I hope there's just enough adrenalin in the tank to drag you through the club champs too


----------



## Simbo (May 22, 2015)

Great performance!! Very well done, very very few people will ever achieve what you have this week.


----------



## PNWokingham (May 22, 2015)

Fantastic achievement Karen


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 22, 2015)

virtuocity said:



			Strange that after all these years we might have found someone on here who is actually quite good at golf.
		
Click to expand...

We do have another good player, Merv79 won the Eden tournament at St Andrews which is an amateur world ranking event  :thup:

Excellent few days for you FD, well done!


----------



## Stuart_C (May 22, 2015)

Great effort Kaz you should be proud of yourself for getting so far. Great golf.

All my congrats/commiserations  and love ( drunk ) stu xx


----------



## Piece (May 22, 2015)

Just seen this thread. Bit late, but very well done. :thup:


----------



## garyinderry (May 22, 2015)

That is some going Karen.   season is only getting started and you have this under your belt.       congrats!!


----------



## backwoodsman (May 23, 2015)

Been lying around idling, so thought I'd do a few figures.

There were 66 players in the field. FD was ranked 37th by handicap. Only 3 players scored better over 36 holes of scratch strokeplay. All three play of scratch or better and two of them were the lowest two h/cs in the field - and given the what the comp was, must be close to, if not actually, the best players in Scotland.

In three rounds of scratch match play, she didn't play anyone ranked lower by h/c and toppled someone playing off +1.1 and was only beaten in the end by someone playing off a +figure.

That's what I call a golfer....


----------



## Stuart_C (May 23, 2015)

backwoodsman said:



			Been lying around idling, so thought I'd do a few figures.

There were 66 players in the field. FD was ranked 37th by handicap. Only 3 players scored better over 36 holes of scratch strokeplay. All three play of scratch or better and two of them were the lowest two h/cs in the field - and given the what the comp was, must be close to, if not actually, the best players in Scotland.

In three rounds of scratch match play, she didn't play anyone ranked lower by h/c and toppled someone playing off +1.1 and was only beaten in the end by someone playing off a +figure.

That's what I call a golfer....
		
Click to expand...


Wow, reading that makes your achievement look even greater. Be very proud of yourself kaz!


----------



## CheltenhamHacker (May 23, 2015)

Stuart_C said:



			Wow, reading that makes your achievement look even greater. Be very proud of yourself kaz!
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like a bandit 

Or a very very good golfer, congrats Kaz!


----------



## FairwayDodger (May 23, 2015)

backwoodsman said:



			Been lying around idling, so thought I'd do a few figures.

There were 66 players in the field. FD was ranked 37th by handicap. Only 3 players scored better over 36 holes of scratch strokeplay. All three play of scratch or better and two of them were the lowest two h/cs in the field - and given the what the comp was, must be close to, if not actually, the best players in Scotland.

In three rounds of scratch match play, she didn't play anyone ranked lower by h/c and toppled someone playing off +1.1 and was only beaten in the end by someone playing off a +figure.

That's what I call a golfer....
		
Click to expand...

Some folks have too much time on their hands! 

Thanks for that, though, quite interesting.

Here's another stat for you to ponder, I may have posted this already if so apologies.....

My round of 74 on Wednesday included 38 putts! 

Don't think I've ever had more putts than other shots before!


Oh, and I've just hacked it round my home course in ten over par. With two doubles and one quintuple bogey!


----------



## virtuocity (May 23, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			Oh, and I've just hacked it round my home course in ten over par. With two doubles and one quintuple bogey! 

Click to expand...

:clap:

Just HAD to happen!


----------



## chrisd (May 23, 2015)

Awesome Karen, just awesome!


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 23, 2015)

38 putts!!! Buy a veasy and you'll be off scratch in no time 

Great effort Karen Proper golf indeed


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 23, 2015)

I guess the tank was empty. Still a great week of golf


----------



## FairwayDodger (May 24, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I guess the tank was empty. Still a great week of golf
		
Click to expand...

Aye, I'm totally knackered and ready for a couple of days without swinging a golf club. Managed to qualify for my club championship, playing yesterday and today. Rubbish scores, but good enough. Have a county match to play tomorrow but then I get a break after 10 consecutive days golfing - turns out that is too much even for me!!


Last word on all this is just to say that I've been on this forum for a few years and it's been a love/hate relationship for much of that. Lots of good advice and interesting chat mixed with some annoyance and a few arguments. I think my handicap has dropped from about 12ish to 3 (briefly, now back to 4) during that time and I've had a lot of support during the ups and downs of that progression. I've met many people from here and enjoyed playing with all of you and I look forward to doing so again in the future...

For all that, nothing really prepared me for the backing you have given me this week. I've been genuinely moved by it all and it really inspired me to see your messages as the tournament progressed. I thank you all for that! :thup:

And congratulations to Clara Young from North Berwick, 2015 Scottish Ladies Amateur Champion after what sounds like an epic final...

http://ercn86.gilliankirkwood.co.uk/2015/05/101st-scottish-womens-amateur_23.html


----------



## North Mimms (May 25, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			Aye, I'm totally knackered and ready for a couple of days without swinging a golf club. Managed to qualify for my club championship, playing yesterday and today. Rubbish scores, but good enough. Have a county match to play tomorrow but then I get a break after 10 consecutive days golfing - turns out that is too much even for me!!


Last word on all this is just to say that I've been on this forum for a few years and it's been a love/hate relationship for much of that. Lots of good advice and interesting chat mixed with some annoyance and a few arguments. I think my handicap has dropped from about 12ish to 3 (briefly, now back to 4) during that time and I've had a lot of support during the ups and downs of that progression. I've met many people from here and enjoyed playing with all of you and I look forward to doing so again in the future...

For all that, nothing really prepared me for the backing you have given me this week. I've been genuinely moved by it all and it really inspired me to see your messages as the tournament progressed. I thank you all for that! :thup:

And congratulations to Clara Young from North Berwick, 2015 Scottish Ladies Amateur Champion after what sounds like an epic final...

http://ercn86.gilliankirkwood.co.uk/2015/05/101st-scottish-womens-amateur_23.html

Click to expand...

What a lovely post, especially congratulating the eventual winner- that's classy!


----------

